# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Reserva Natural de Sebes

## sergi1907

La Reserva Natural de Sebes es un espacio fluvial de 204 hectáreas situado al margen izquierdo del embalse de Flix , declarado como tal en 1995.
Hay una zona de aiguamolls, islas fluviales y una franja de protección de 60 m. alrededor del río. Aparte dispone de dos pasarelas de madera que permite introducirse dentro del espacio natural. Una está en la zona del cañizar y otra que permite llegar hasta una laguna regenerada.
Todo esto con una gran variedad de aves como las cigüeñas.

Parece mentira que logre sobrevivir estando a apenas unos metros de la famosa zona de vertidos contaminantes.

En los próximos días iré colgando fotos de la zona, tengo muchas y he de ordenarlas y hacer algunas que queden mejor.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> La Reserva Natural de Sebes es un espacio fluvial de 204 hectáreas situado al margen izquierdo del embalse de Flix , declarado como tal en 1995.
> Hay una zona de aiguamolls, islas fluviales y una franja de protección de 60 m. alrededor del río. Aparte dispone de dos pasarelas de madera que permite introducirse dentro del espacio natural. Una está en la zona del cañizar y otra que permite llegar hasta una laguna regenerada.
> Todo esto con una gran variedad de aves como las cigüeñas.
> 
> Parece mentira que logre sobrevivir estando a apenas unos metros de la famosa zona de vertidos contaminantes.
> 
> En los próximos días iré colgando fotos de la zona, tengo muchas y he de ordenarlas y hacer algunas que queden mejor.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola Sergi:

Ya estoy deseando ver esas fotos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , date prisa en ordenarlas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  gracias y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Os pongo un avance, estoy esperando un poco ya que no he tenido suerte con el sol, de los últimos 2 meses exceptuando el sábado pasado, casi siempre ha estado nublado o lloviendo.

Entrada

----------


## FEDE

> Os pongo un avance, estoy esperando un poco ya que no he tenido suerte con el sol, de los últimos 2 meses exceptuando el sábado pasado, casi siempre ha estado nublado o lloviendo.


Gracias Sergi por las fotos  :Wink: , seguro que tendras muchos dias soleados esta primavera, para poder seguir enseñandonos esta bonita reserva natural de Sebes.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Se nota que estamos en primavera

----------


## sergi1907

En esta época las cigüeñas están incubando así que no he podido acercarme mucho y las fotos no tienen mucha calidad

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Sergi, muy buenas  :Wink: , muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Sergi, preciosas las cigüeñas  :Wink:  
¡Cuidadin! cigüeñas y primavera la sangre altera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Cuidadin! cigüeñas y primavera la sangre altera


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> Muy buenas fotos Sergi, preciosas las cigüeñas  
> ¡Cuidadin! cigüeñas y primavera la sangre altera  
> 
> Un saludo


Por eso no me he acercado mucho :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Por eso no me he acercado mucho


No, si por acercarce uno ¡no pasa nada!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ¡pero hay que sér un chico precavido!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

En estas fotos de ayer se ve como finalmente el color verde se va imponiendo

----------


## sergi1907

El Mas del Director, centro de información y educación ambiental


Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

El verde, mi color preferido para los campos.
Gracias, Sergi. Bonitas fotos.

----------


## FEDE

Buenas fotos Sergi, tambien es mi color preferido el verde Ben-amar,  :Big Grin:  por El Betis, :Big Grin:  por la bandera de Andalucía  :Big Grin:  y por que dicen que es el color de la esperanza,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  aunque me gusta mucho también el azul  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Buenas fotos Sergi, tambien es mi color preferido el verde Ben-amar,  *por El Betis, por la bandera de Andalucía*  y por que dicen que es el color de la esperanza,  aunque me gusta mucho también el azul 
> 
> Un saludo


Andalucía, el Betis y el Córdoba :Wink:

----------

